# [AJUDA] astrofotografia etc



## DevilmasterPT (20 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

Ola a todos.

Gostaria que pudessem me esclarecer uma duvido.

Desde criança que este mundo dos misterios e fenomenos me fascina, mas estes ultimos anos que tem passado, tenho vindo cada vez mais a apaixonar me nao so pelo mundo da fotografia, como pela astrofotografia e tb sobre meteorologia.
Aqui vai a minha questao...
Gostava de seguir carreira profissional em ambas areas da fotografia, mas nao sei por onde comecar.

alguem pode dar umas luzes?!
Queria mesmo seguir esta carreira como uma futura profissao.

Cumps devilmasterpt 

PS: se estiver mal, pf movam para a area destinada.


----------

